# Does Anyone Use Java in Production?



## bsd10 (Nov 1, 2011)

FreeBSD has had issues running Glassfish and Tomcat for me, and I am considering moving to Ubuntu for Java services. This would be disappointing, since I would probably move all of my servers to Ubuntu to avoid having to maintain two different platforms.

Is anyone using Java in production on FreeBSD?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 2, 2011)

I've used Diablo-JDK6 to run tomcat a couple of days without any problem, but haven't tried OpenJDK to do that. So, what's wrong with your Java? Do you use OpenJDK or Diablo-JDK?


----------



## bsd10 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think Diablo is a dependency for Openjdk. I haven't had trouble getting things running, but certain things like injecting EJBs with annotations and either don't work or don't work consistently. I've also had trouble getting certain Maven build features to work. It doesn't sound like you are using it in production if you just used it a couple of days-are you looking to run Tomcat on FreeBSD after using another platform?


----------



## idle (Nov 3, 2011)

Java works much smoothly under linux, alas.


----------



## AndyUKG (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had Alfresco running with diablo-jdk for years, its not really used any more but it still works and has never given me any problems...

thanks Andy.


----------



## olav (Nov 3, 2011)

FreeBSD and Java doesn't go very well along. Sure it can work, but it often breaks too. I've already moved my Java applications to Linux.


----------



## hopla (Dec 13, 2011)

We have been using Java in production successfully for a couple of years now. Running our app on Resin application server (the one installed from ports, we are a non-commercial organization). We run Resin on the Diable JDK though, not the 'official' Java JDK from the java/jdk16 port.

I'm now in the process of testing if Resin (and our application) can run on the OpenJDK port java/openjdk6. Because I have read somewhere that jmap works on FreeBSD with the OpenJDK.

But of course your needs (and I'm thinking: specific libraries and the likes) might differ from ours.


----------

